# Lederverarbeitung



## miraculicks (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
bin lvl 32 DuDu, kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung.
Durch kürschnerei erhalte ich nu noch mittlere und schweres Leder, kein leichtes Leder mehr.
Kann die Lderverarbeitung nicht ausbauen, da mir das leichte Leder fehlt. Soll ich lowlvl Mobs killen um an leichtem Leer zu kommen??
help
Miraculicks


----------



## Ferox21 (8. Juli 2007)

miraculicks schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin lvl 32 DuDu, kürschnerei und Lederverarbeitung.
> Durch kürschnerei erhalte ich nu noch mittlere und schweres Leder, kein leichtes Leder mehr.
> Kann die Lderverarbeitung nicht ausbauen, da mir das leichte Leder fehlt. Soll ich lowlvl Mobs killen um an leichtem Leer zu kommen??
> ...



Ganz genau...

Einfache Logik ist meistens die richtige...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ash1983 (8. Juli 2007)

Ja, das wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Eine weitere Option wäre, das Auktionshaus zu besuchen, und dort mal zu schauen, was dort leichtes Leder kostet; in der Regel gibts das recht günstig.


----------



## GuuL (13. Juli 2007)

low gegner low leder : )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H24Lucky (16. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja musst du wohl oder du gehst ins AH


----------



## Aschka (9. April 2008)

Im Ah ist es recht billig,aber du hast auch die möglichkeit niedrigere Mobs zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

